# Meet Tux



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Here is Tux (short for tuxedo), my first aquabid boy~ I am so addicted to watching him, he's so pretty and wonderful. If the pics are too large, tell me... they look fine on my brother's desktop, but it might not be so for you.
View attachment 24013


View attachment 24015


View attachment 24016


View attachment 24017


View attachment 24018


View attachment 24019


View attachment 24020


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

OMG!!! *steals and runs off*


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

NOOOO D:< *runs and chases lilchiwolf* XD thank you~


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I LOVE the last pic! He's all "Get out my face!"


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Oh, wow. He's lovely.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

He looks like such a gentle boy! 
Beautiful colors... congrats!


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Lol, thanks sweeda  right after I took that picture, he flared his first flare with me, but then swam away before I could get a picture of that XD.

FuulieQ: why thank you 

Vilmarisv: Thanks. yes, he is  , he's such a mellow fellow, I've only seen him flare once, and even that was a half flare.


----------



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

What fantastic pics! His colors remind me of a peacock!! Just beautiful.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

I love a man in a tux...especially when Tux is his name! ;D So handsome, Im in love! More pics are cooooooollll ;DDD


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

thank you pekemom~

Lol, thank you PewPewPew


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

JKfish said:


> NOOOO D:< *runs and chases lilchiwolf* XD thank you~


 *Chases you* He's gorgeous! Love the last pic!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I love his color! The pics of him are cute.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Stunning boy you got there. I love his color combo.

***** drools ****


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

He's pretty!!


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

thank you fishman, dramaqueen, romad, and blue haven


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

I love him! His colors are so pretty and vibrant..congrats on the find


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

He is gorgeous! I'd steal him too!


----------



## Goomba3 (Jan 20, 2011)

Gorgeous boy!


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

In that last picture tux is saying he wants to come home with me.....dont give me that look! I heard him! lol


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Thank you Firekidomaru, Vaygirl, Goomba3, and Tsoto~


----------

